# Favorite Martial Arts Movie or TV Drama



## Tensei85 (Jan 3, 2010)

So whats your favorite Martial Arts Movie and or TV Drama(For lack of better wording)? 

My favorites would have to be in no particular order:

Shaolin Temple (Jet Li)
Drunken Master 1-2 (Jackie Chan)
Ong Bak & Tom Yum Goong (Tony Jaa)
Fatal Contact (Wu Jing)
SPL (Awesome Cast)
Fatal Move (Sammo Hung, Wu Jing)
...

TV Drama's
Most TVB Drama's
Chinese Paladin
Heaven Sword Dragon Sabre
Dragon the 8th episode &#22825;&#40845;&#20843;&#37096;
Xin Diao Xia Lu
K.O. 1, X Family(Sequel)
Duke of Mount Deer


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 3, 2010)

Adam Adamant Lives!


----------

